# 2002 Altima Front Rotors



## Fred Flintstone (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello,
I have one easy question. Are the front rotors on a 02 Altima floating rotors? I tried to change rotors the same time I changed pads but couldn't get the rotors to budge. I did take the caliper and caliper bracket off. I believe they are floating rotors but didn't want to chance braking something by hitting the rotor to hard with a hammer. I am not the owner. Thanks for the help!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC yes, they are. (BTW you're in the Maxima section of the forum...)


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, I don't do this stuff in forums to often. Nor am I a big import fan but I am willing to help out a friend if I can. Thanks again


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup, they're just standard rotors. remove caliper, start whacking...
usually I stick a piece of 2x4 against the rotor to keep from damaging it, then a couple light thumps with a 10lb sledge usually pope it loose.


----------

